# New and terrified cockatiel baby



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

I was planning to get another cockatiel when it picked me like my first cockatiel. However, my boyfriend decided to surprise me yesterday with one. I know he meant it as a nice gesture, but again, I wanted one that would pick me. Now that its here though, it is stuck with me even though it didn't pick me. All he could tell me was that it has only been weaned for 3-4 days. The pet store just got them in yesterday and is closed today and tomorrow, so I will call them on Tuesday to get more info. if they have any. 

It seems to be terrified. I don't know if it was hand-fed, but it behaves nothing like when I brought my other cockatiel home. He wanted to be with me from minute one and loves snuggles. I know it is in new surroundings for the first time, so I am hoping that after it gets a little less scared, it will open up. I have been sitting with it in its room while reading a book and while I am there, it will eat from its dish. It seems to eat all kinds of things - pellets and the dried veggies in the pellets, in addition to seeds of course. I gave it some fresh veggies today, but couldn't really tell if it ate those or just picked out the seeds. I think it also did some beak grinding while I was just in there, but I am not sure. Does that mean it was content? Oh, and it also ate some millet out of my hand, but it will not step up and moves away from my hand if I try to pet it. 

I was hoping this would be easy like my first one and would appreciate some advice and words of encouragement, if you have any. I really want it to like me and like it here.


----------



## sarahh (May 9, 2010)

gosh only weaned for 3-4 days thats not long at all. Sounds like these babies were mass bred just have had the basics done for them, instead of a breeder only taking a couple of eggs they have taken the whole lot or they were in an avairy with their mother and weaned very quickly also not much human contact hense why the baby is so scared. It was a nice gesture of your boyfriend but this baby is going to take alot of time and effort to bring round. 

Your first cockatiel was he/she hand reared/hand tame? If so this would be the reason why. 

I am new to cockatiels I have my first one but having read up on them and in contact with my boys breeder I have learnt why ziggie is alot bigger than those in petshops. 

You definatly need to find out where your little one has come from and whether the person got them out of an avairy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Most birds are frightened in a new home. Some are so scared that they won't eat for three days. So if your bird is already eating from its bowl and also from your hand, you're doing pretty well. It may take a few weeks for the bird to really relax, but it sounds like you're off to a pretty good start.

Try using millet spray to lure the bird into stepping up on your hand. Hold the spray in one hand and gradually move it so the bird eventually has to step onto your other hand to reach the treat. 

It takes a lot of trust for a bird to allow head scritches and you aren't there yet. So be patient and work on making the bird feel safe and relaxed with you, and comfortable with your hands.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I have hand reared ones and bought a young aviary one with the intention of taming it, that didn’t go so well, but what I will say is that a aviary bird will be pretty petrified I couldn’t even put my hand in the cage to clean it without him going crazy, if your new bird is ok with your hand doing the usual things like cleaning and changing bowls there’s a good chance it was hand reared, how well is another matter, but if it has had that contact it will come round with patience, Tira was my first hand reared and at the time I had no idea what to look for in a hand reared bird so I bought her because she was pretty, she would hiss and bite me and in the end I just let her come to me in her time it took about a month and at the time I thought she was bad, but after smudge my aviary one she seemed reasonably tame after knowing the difference.

Also how much your fiancé paid will be a good indicator if its hand reared or not, shops usually charge a lot more for hand reared birds.

Also has it been clipped, usually aviary ones ore not clipped and hand reared ones are.

Good luck with your new bird, and keep us posted on how you get on.


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you all very much for your advice. 

Tielfan - I tried what you said about the millet and it worked. She climbed right up into my hand and ate like crazy. She loves millet. As soon as she saw it, she was climbing the bars of the cage to get to it. 

Jenny10 - Thanks for letting me know about your experiences. They made me feel a lot better.  I am willing to bet that she is hand-reared, but probably not very well. Her wings are clipped and I can do things in her cage as long as I move slowly. 

Sarahh - I will definitely find out more about her tomorrow and I'll do my best with her. 

Thank you all for the encouragement.  I will go slowly and at her pace and I will keep you updated.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

And pictures! We must see pictures of your tiels!


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

lol I promise I will get pictures soon. I need to get a new camera. I just can't decide what kind I want.


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

Guess what! She climbed up onto my wrist. I put some regular seed in my hand instead of millet and she stepped right over it and onto my wrist. I got so excited, I gave her some millet to reward her. She is still skittish but I think its because she is still super scared. I am still going to take it slow and let her go at her own pace. I just had to share.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is fantastic, I think from your description it is hand reared, maybe just a little scared but already coming round to you, just don’t push the relationship and it will be fine.


----------

